# Iphone comme tablette



## krauzer (15 Septembre 2009)

Hello tous le monde, j'aurais aimer savoir s'il n'existait pas une application sur l'ipod touch qui permettrais de s'en servir comme une mini tablette mac, comme je prends souvent des notes, si j'ai des shémas à faire, je trouve que c'est plus pratiques que l'outil de dessin integré dans Iwork.

Ou si quelqu'un à une autre idée je suis preneur. Merci d'avance

Ciao


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2009)

Moi, j'utilise ZeptoPad. 

Je trouve ce logiciel génial. Il crée des fichiers vectoriels exportables en PDF et les développeurs (japonais)sont très réactifs.

Un des premiers logiciels que j'ai acheté sur l'App Store.


----------



## krauzer (15 Septembre 2009)

merci, mais avant de l'acheter(16 c'est pas rien pour une application) je voudrais savoir, est-ce qu'il est possible par exemple de tapper du texte sous Pages par exemple et ensuite de prendre le relais avec l'iTouch pour faire les shema, et ensuite revenir sur le clavier pour prendre les notes?

merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2009)

Non, là ça ne marche pas. C'est une bonne idée, mais je connais peux de logiciels iPhone qui peuvent interagirent entre eux.

Le copier-coller est de mise dans ce cas là.


----------



## krauzer (15 Septembre 2009)

et juste pour savoir, est-ce que tu sais si par exemple une prenant une tablette graphique compatible mac (je pense à celle ci) il y aurait possibilité de copier mes cours sur pages, et quand j'ai un shema à faire le faire sur la tablette et ensuite repasser au clavier pour continuer à prendre mes cours ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas la tablette le problème, mais le logiciel. Il y a des intégrés qui permettent de faire des schémas facilement. Page peut faire certaines choses, mais pas du dessin à la tablette comme Photoshop. C'est quoi comme schéma dont tu as besoin? Des plan d'archi, des griffonnages, des graphiques...?

En gros, pour ce genre de chose il te faudrait un Newton qui il y a presque 20 ans faisait parfaitement ça. On a particulièrement régressé, ou plutôt personne ne s'est inspiré de Newton OS pour développer un vrai ordinateur portable ou quelque chose de similaire.


----------



## Amandine57 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !
Est-ce que dans son cas il ne serait pas plus judicieux d'acheter un stylo numérique dans ce genre ?
Il faudrait juste vérifier s'il est possible de dessiner avec ce genre d'accessoire ce dont je ne suis pas sûre mais cela pourrait être une bonne alternative ?
A bientôt !


----------



## Nicolas_D (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je crois que votre réponse ce trouve dans SketchBook Mobile de AutoDesk (gratuit ou à 2,39&#8364;).
M4E en parle un peu ici.
Bonne soirée.


EDIT: je crois qu'il se fait tard pour moi désolé mais ce logiciel ne peut pas faire office de tablette.


----------



## krauzer (19 Septembre 2009)

un peu de tout comme shéma, par exemples des shémas electriques ou encore mécanique, j'y ai pensé au stylo numérique, mais je pense plus me porter sur une tablette graphique, ce qui me permettrais de faire les shéma sur toshop, et ensuite les copier coller sur Pages.
Le problème du stylo numérique, c'est que j'ai peur qu'il ne comprenne pas forcemment les annotations que je veuille mettre, genre je fais des shéma pour la mécanique, avec les vecteurs, les angles pas sur que le stylo interprete tout comme je le veux.

En tout cas merci pour vos réponses, j'y vois déjà plus clair


----------



## Amandine57 (19 Septembre 2009)

Je possède une tablette graphique comme celle-ci.
Elle n'est pas très chère et j'en suis très satisfaite.
De plus elle se range facilement du fait de sa petite taille.
Il me semble que pour faire des shémas divers elle pourrait te convenir.
A bientôt.


----------



## krauzer (20 Septembre 2009)

je verrais plus celle-ci je trouve qu'elle a un bon design, mais dis moi Amandine, tu l'utilise avec quel logiciel ?
Les shémas que tu fais(si tu en fais) s'integrent-ils bien dans pages ?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse, et merci pour les réponses précédentes =)


----------



## Amandine57 (20 Septembre 2009)

La tablette que tu as choisie me semble très bien également.
Je l'utilise le plus souvent avec Photoshop pour produire des dessins numériques et cela fonctionne très bien.
Sinon un logiciel de dessin est également fourni avec chaque tablette graphique.
Je le trouve pas trop mal même s'il est beaucoup plus limité que Photoshop, sa qualité est d'être beaucoup moins lourd et pour les choses basique c'est pratique.
Je n'ai jamais essayé d'integrer mes dessins dans Pages mais cela doit être possible.
Il faudrait se pencher dans les options je pense.
A bientôt !

Alors voilà, j'ai essayé et j'ai réussi à  introduire mon dessin dans Pages.
Il suffit d'enregistrer tes schémas dans iPhotos puis une fois dans Pages tu fais "insérer multimédia" et tu n'as plus qu'à choisir ce que tu veux y mettre et où.
Voilà, voilà !
J'espère que cela te servira !


----------



## krauzer (28 Septembre 2009)

Désolé du retard, j'avais un petit problème de connexion =/

Pour en revenir au sujet, le positionnement est de type absolu ou relatif ? la prise de note est pas trop dure ? parce que j'ai essayé une wacom (la volito 2), et c'était franchement pas top, je dirais même que cétait galère =/

merci d'avance


----------

